# Francis to NYK confirmed.



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

:laugh: 

IT is a joke.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

all i can say is good luck with you guys and this Trade, i hope it benefits the team in the long run...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> IT is a joke.


Lets clear this up now....It was all LB's undoing. He was the one that was dieing for Francis not IT. IT did it to keep LB happy and thats it.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Lets clear this up now....It was all LB's undoing. He was the one that was dieing for Francis not IT. IT did it to keep LB happy and thats it.


Get serious. LB hates everything that a Francis is. He's probably looking for a blade to kill himself with knowing he's got another Marbury in town.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Get serious. LB hates everything that a Francis is. He's probably looking for a blade to kill himself with knowing he's got another Marbury in town.


Get serious have you been following the Knicks at all? LB had his hand in this decision without a doubt. So please spare us the theatrics.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Steve Francis is headed to New York under a deal agreed to Wednesday by the Knicks and the Orlando Magic.
> 
> The teams agreed to a trade of Francis for Penny Hardaway and Trevor Ariza, two league sources with knowledge of the deal told ESPN.com. The trade was expected to be announced later Wednesday afternoon after being called in to the league office. In New York, Francis will be paired with Stephon Marbury as the highest-paid backcourt duo in the NBA.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2339941

Since the thread starter failed to include a link..here is goes


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Get serious have you been following the Knicks at all? LB had his hand in this decision without a doubt. So please spare us the theatrics.


This is very true. Stephen A. Smith was talking about it today on the radio. I am not sure what Brown was looking for other than a veteran player, but it will be interesting to see what he has up his sleeve. With Marbury and Francis the Knicks have the highest paid backcourt in the league, but also probably the most talented. However, the issues will be obvious especially on the defensive end. 

Do you Knicks fans think Francis or Crawford could be packaged to Denver for Kenyon Martin and Earl Watson?


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Get serious have you been following the Knicks at all? LB had his hand in this decision without a doubt. So please spare us the theatrics.


doesn't matter dude! this team is going down in flames anyhow


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

i honestly feel bad for knick fans. im not one of those nets fans who has pure hatred for knicks fans or other fans, but considering how a bunch of my friends are knicks fans i feel bad for the good, respectable knick fans. lets face it, this is NY and the NBA needs the knicks to at least be some type of contending team. you guys get nice talent and it looks like you were going to try to dumb contracts and get some talent and build with curry,frye,nate and lee. then rose comes along with a pick which kind of makes it ok as some see it but this is just horrible. marbury,francis,crawford,rose...sigh. you guys need someone in charge who will not bow down to a coach and make larry realize the knicks need to rebuild or make some smart trade and not keep taking money after money. hope you knick fans dont go totally insane because this is another long term contract cancer with him "earning" 17mil in 08/09 along with the guys you already got who are getting big money in the future.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> doesn't matter dude! this team is going down in flames anyhow


Didn't we speak before about your trolling ways? You want a time out?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Get serious have you been following the Knicks at all? LB had his hand in this decision without a doubt. So please spare us the theatrics.


I hate to say it Kitty but if that is true then Larry Brown isn't near as smart as I thought he was. Unless there is another trade which moves Marbury this is a bad idea for NY IMO. 

How many shot's is the Knick backcourt going to jack up with Francis and Marbury. They are the two most overrated guards in the league and both want alot of touches. 

Messy situation IMO...of course if Zeke can now somehow move Marbury for a big man well then I would be impressed.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Get serious have you been following the Knicks at all? LB had his hand in this decision without a doubt. So please spare us the theatrics.


 
Does it matter? 

But since you want to get technical, I'll correct myself.

*Edit-Now I'm correcting you. Bait somewhere else. *
*-Kitty*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

One of the guards on the Knicks has to be going out. Marbury or Crawford. We have too many talented guards right now and it wont help us. Maybe Martin or Garnet are really on their way here. Maybe Larry Brown is going to try start 4 guards and have a run and gun offense. I just really hope this trade benefits us. Living in New York and knowing the fans I expect there to be a lot of hatred if this doesn't work out.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

62 million in salary committed for the 2008-09 season.

No hopes of ever getting a LeBron or Howard here except through the draft lottery, and the Knicks traded away the #1 pick for 2006 and 2007 (Bulls can switch picks). 

This is the 1997-'04 New York Rangers on the hardwood. A bunch of overpaid stars combing for sub .500 basketball.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> I hate to say it Kitty but if that is true then Larry Brown isn't near as smart as I thought he was. Unless there is another trade which moves Marbury this is a bad idea for NY IMO.
> 
> How many shot's is the Knick backcourt going to jack up with Francis and Marbury. They are the two most overrated guards in the league and both want alot of touches.
> 
> Messy situation IMO...of course if Zeke can now somehow move Marbury for a big man well then I would be impressed.


You're correct sa, this going to get real interesting. Now Curry will never touch the ball again.


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

to tell everyone the truth, i'm actually a bit excited about the trade...

penny is back on the team where he basically started, and now trevor has a chance to shine, along with darko lol

i'm just happy that we didn't give up crawford haha

anyways, it'll be interesting to see how francis and marbury play together... i wouldn't be surprised if it was a disaster though


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Maybe we are surrounding Curry with good passers so we can get him the ball more and easier. I doubt it though.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kitty said:


> You're correct sa, this going to get real interesting. Now Curry will never touch the ball again.


Well all I can say is at least Larry Brown will be earning his paycheck. That's one person the Knicks might actually get $$ value out of.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kRoCwesTT said:


> to tell everyone the truth, i'm actually a bit excited about the trade...
> 
> penny is back on the team where he basically started, and now trevor has a chance to shine, along with darko lol
> 
> ...


I think crawford is next...Kro....I have that feeling.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I think crawford is next...Kro....I have that feeling.


He better be next..you have a serious logjam at your guard positions now...kinda like we do at the SF position. To many of those guys are going to want PT and shots. 

NY Guards; 

Stephon Marbury
Steve Francis
Jamal Crawford
Quentin Richardson
Nate Robinson
Jalen Rose
Qyntel Woods


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> He better be next..you have a serious logjam at your guard positions now...kinda like we do at the SF position. To many of those guys are going to want PT and shots.
> 
> NY Guards;
> 
> ...


Yea I see Crawford and Q packing their bags real soon.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Yea I see Crawford and Q packing their bags real soon.


Find me a GM stupid enough to take their contracts. There's only one in the league and it's the guy who already took them.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

This is hilarious....

Francis and Marbury on the same team?

With Crawford?

And you still have Richardson, Rose, and Robinson who figure to get playing time.

Does Larry Brown have a hard on for G's who can't defend/shoot too much?

I seriously cannot believe this trade. What is NY doing? You traded for Curry to get an inside low post scorer. Is there even going to be enough touches for him? You could field the worst defensive team with Marbury, Francis, Crawford, Rose, and Curry.....

Furthermore, no one is going to want to take on any of the salaries of Crawford, Marbury, and maybe even Richardson....

This is perplexing, to say the least.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

SI Metman said:


> Find me a GM stupid enough to take their contracts. There's only one in the league and it's the guy who already took them.


We have more guards than Rikers Island now...and yes...someone is going to take one of them it's just a matter of time. Besides...it has been reported Zeke had a conversation with Crawford and he gave a little indication that he may be walking toward the exit. When I find the article I'll post it. I don't think Zeke is done wheeling and dealing.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm for this. It might be stupid, but you never know. It could work, and it's not like the Knicks can get any worse. If anything Francis could get a few more wins.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

:frenchy: Goodbye.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Run 4 guards at all times with Frye or Curry as the centers, just try it.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey I actually think that the Knicks will do better


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Talent wise, this make's them better. But do you guys have any doubts about Marbs and Franchise possible bumping heads? Btw, I think any move they do is great, just as long as they keep Frye.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2339941
> 
> Since the thread starter failed to include a link..here is goes


So It's Penny and Ariza? No Crawford? If so im a happy camper with this deal.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Also, by this time tommorrow expect Crawford to be headed a mile high, and Watson to the big apple.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

It's a huge risk, but not a bad move. Francis is as talented as they come, and Larry Brown has a knack for getting certain players to play into his system. It's not like Isiah didn't consult with Larry on this deal. Larry had a lot to do with this decison, I'm sure. 

Marbury-Francis-QRich-Crawford-Curry

That's a young, but veteran, group of players. Add in David Lee, Channing Frye, and Nate Robinson, and you have a lot of potential. It'll be hard to make it work, that's for sure. But, if there is one guy that can make it work, it would be Larry Brown.


----------



## 2chessy (Jan 23, 2006)

it feels like the knicks have whole new team every season. Zekes doesnt give them a chanse its like big brother man people leave every week and new "jokers" come in.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I like this move for the Knicks. I like it a lot. They're adding a very talented player for nothing.

Francis is going to cost them money, but the Knicks can afford it and they weren't going to have cap space, anyways.

Francis might not ever fit with Marbury, but the Knicks can't get much worse than they are now, so the downside just is nonexistent.

The upside, though, is huge. Francis and Marbury might be able to play together... and if they can, I think they could be a great combination. A great backcourt combination coupled with some good young frontcourt players in Curry and Frye would add up to a potentially very good team.

Like I said: I like it.

Ed O.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

As the above poster said...I like it as well. Imagine if Francis and Marbury can mesh? With Nate Rob and Crawford comming off the bench to give breathers? Kind of scary if it works...


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

The backcourt with the most handles in the league, goes to the Knicks.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

kRoCwesTT said:


> to tell everyone the truth, i'm actually a bit excited about the trade...
> 
> penny is back on the team where he basically started, and now trevor has a chance to shine, along with darko lol


SOMEBODY THAT RECOGNIZES ARIZA'S TALENT!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

.... with the combined defense of Marbury and Francis, the Knicks need a shot-blocking big man even more than ever. Luckily they have... Curry - nope, James - Ha!, Frye - not yet, Taylor - nope, Malik Rose - uh-uh, Jackie Butler - closest thing to it. 

The only game plan I can see is to run run run. A Marbury/Francis/Frye fastbreak for example is pretty dangerous. If IT can make a trade for a legit shot blocker to make up for the defensive lapses that the backcourt is going to make, I could almost see it working even. Almost.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

run? marbury sucks at running. hes the worst fast break guard in the NBA

i hope they deal marbury, not jamal.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The MAMBA said:


> The backcourt with the most handles in the league, goes to the Knicks.


and probably also the most headaches

this team is definitely gonna have some issues, theres not enough basketballs in all of NYC to please this team


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> run? marbury sucks at running. hes the worst fast break guard in the NBA
> 
> i hope they deal marbury, not jamal.


What has Jamal done in Steph's absense..not a damn thing.

Crawford=Still plays like he is on an AND 1 mix tape with DJ Clue giving shout outs!


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

i really dont think this trade benefits either team. thank god im a nets fan


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's being reported that Francis will wear the #8. I recall a former Knick wearing that number, he had a bad reputation after assualting his coach, and folks didn't think he could amount to anything in NYC which he proved people wrong.


----------



## 2chessy (Jan 23, 2006)

i heard a press conference on magic.com. basicly otis smith said that penny wont play a single minute for the magic and that the purpose was to build for the future and maybe in 2007 to get one all star because their cap size will be nice by then. and that the main goal was to win a championship.(look out for magic in 2029) 
Yo what number will francis wear? Steph alredy has nr 3. And did anyone see the LIVE pressconference on nba.com wow i think is the first time i watch anything live on the net. well anyway steve and isiah semmed happy but i dont know man larry looked kinda puzzled??


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

Kitty said:


> It's being reported that Francis will wear the #8. I recall a former Knick wearing that number, he had a bad reputation after assualting his coach, and folks didn't think he could amount to anything in NYC which he proved people wrong.


 :rofl: hopefully francis will play big in the big apple

as for crawford.... if he does go to denver, i'm not going to be happy, but then again, we have 20 guards its ridiculous - someone has to go.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

netfan4life said:


> thank god im a nets fan


Poor guy...

PM me when you guys have a bench that wouldn't lose by 40 to the Arkansas Rimrockers.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> What has Jamal done in Steph's absense..not a damn thing.
> 
> Crawford=Still plays like he is on an AND 1 mix tape with DJ Clue giving shout outs!


Classic truth, but at least the guys on And 1 can score when they shake their defender, Crawford simply grazes the rim


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

lay off, lay off people, you are just talking **** because the knicks lost by 20(i expected that) but francis for hardaway is just what the magic fans wanted, because anfernee used to play for them, i wanted francis to play for the knicks and now's my chance to see him play, this critiscism is like when earl the pearl got traded from baltimore to the knicks, and he prospered at the knicks so i'm sure stevie franchise can as well


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what is steve's new number


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> what is steve's new number


#1 is the latest report from realgm.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

knicksfan89 said:


> lay off, lay off people, you are just talking **** because the knicks lost by 20(i expected that) but francis for hardaway is just what the magic fans wanted, because anfernee used to play for them, i wanted francis to play for the knicks and now's my chance to see him play, this critiscism is like when earl the pearl got traded from baltimore to the knicks, and he prospered at the knicks so i'm sure stevie franchise can as well


Weren't we saying the same thing after they got Marbury? Tim Thomas? Crawford? Curry? Jalen Rose? When is it going to end? Steve Francis doesn't make this a playoff team, nothing will until they seriously rebuild. Sure Francis might put up 20 a night, but that just means that Curry and Frye are putting up 7 each because they won't see the ball. 



> what is steve's new number


They gave him Latrell's #8.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Why don't we let these guys play a game before saying what they will and won't do?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

SI Metman said:


> They gave him Latrell's #8.


He changed his mind, it's #1. It's on realgm.com's front page.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

WTChan said:


> He changed his mind, it's #1. It's on realgm.com's front page.


Trying to send a message? It's already beginning...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

What about the curse of Chris Childs?


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow.... cant wait till NBA 07 comes out.... the knicks are gonna own....


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

theKidd-5 said:


> wow.... cant wait till NBA 07 comes out.... the knicks are gonna own....


... a losing record.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> wow.... cant wait till NBA 07 comes out.... the knicks are gonna own....


Update the rosters yourself. In my NBA 06, the Knicks have a 92 rating. :biggrin:


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

How are you going to have Franchise and Marbury playing on the same team? Is this a disaster waiting to happen? And does it really do anything to improve the team?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

it would have been "cool" if the knicks would have traded

crawford, taylor, ariza for francis
and
hardaway + filler for martin

currently the payroll is at $123,337,515 ......you could afford a line up with 8 players on max contracts. INSANE to say the least.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

add up the factors .

what was once 
charlie ward howard eisley , antonio mcdyess m. lampe and milos vulanic ,#43 pick in the2004 draft that became trevor ariza (plus a future pick and the pick that became kris humpries) 

is now marbury and steve francis.

basically a future good player a good backup and alot of empty contracts and weak players.

i dont see how people can really hate on this 

i honestly would have thought JC for francis to be a mistake , i find JC to be a better pure scorer ...but penny and ariza ...penny is nothing and ariza will be good but he still may never be as good as Qwoods can be...people may not like ariza going (because honestly how can anyone doubt that penny for francis is a bad idea) but ariza has no role on the knicks right now.

IT promised a great 3 guard rotation , which was the reason JC was signed in the 1st place for him to come off the bench behind houston and marbury...i will gladly take francis marbury and JC as a 3 guard rotation , i cant see too many groups on paper who can match that.

and since LB obviously co-signed on this if it fails its on him even more than IT , he has to make this work.

now all IT has to do is that Malik for evans and fortson deal and the knicks are set.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

i would've thought getting rid of JC would be good because he takes too many gambles when driving in and is too damn incosistent.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

AJC NYC said:


> Hey I actually think that the Knicks will do better


Teams are built to win championships or at least making it to the playoffs... yeah, with Francis Knicks "may" get better but how much better? They may beat some bad teams and make this trade "worthwhile" but the salary is too huge to handle. 

There is no doubt that Francis will bring in a few more wins but I don't think this is a good long-term plan.


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Teams are built to win championships or at least making it to the playoffs... yeah, with Francis Knicks "may" get better but how much better? They may beat some bad teams and make this trade "worthwhile" but the salary is too huge to handle.
> 
> There is no doubt that Francis will bring in a few more wins but I don't think this is a good long-term plan.


everyone knows that the knicks are pretty much done for the season. its only a matter of time before we see how francis fits into the system. 

and perhaps IT made this trade for the sake of the next two years. he wants the team to win now, and hes hoping something good will happen to the organization during that time. hes taking a BIG risk, but at this point in time, theres nothing to lose besides money and pride... oh and maybe his job.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> add up the factors .
> 
> what was once
> charlie ward howard eisley , antonio mcdyess m. lampe and milos vulanic ,#43 pick in the2004 draft that became trevor ariza (plus a future pick and the pick that became kris humpries)
> ...


After overcoming my shock...I had to sit back and think about this trade. First we hear the word rebuilding all season long. We are going to play our young guys..we are going to rebuild. Now we are redigging..that's basically what we doing. I'm not going to sit here and bash this trade and managing this once proud fanchise...until I see what they can do on the floor. You hope for a Clyde and Monroe tandem..but I don't think that's going to happen. We continue to be the laughing stock of the league...when it comes to trades. This one puzzles me in the worse way, because I basically don't understand it. I just hope it can't get any worse...and we can make a run in the 2nd half of the season with the Star-Chise duo so we can give Paxson less ping pong balls in May.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> After overcoming my shock...I had to sit back and think about this trade. First we hear the word rebuilding all season long. We are going to play our young guys..we are going to rebuild. Now we are redigging..that's basically what we doing. I'm not going to sit here and bash this trade and managing this once proud fanchise...until I see what they can do on the floor. You hope for a Clyde and Monroe tandem..but I don't think that's going to happen. We continue to be the laughing stock of the league...when it comes to trades. This one puzzles me in the worse way, because I basically don't understand it. I just hope it can't get any worse...and we can make a run in the 2nd half of the season with the Star-Chise duo so we can give Paxson less ping pong balls in May.



the funny thing about it is IT wins every trade talentwise . and its usually not shown to be close

they are good guys , there are no felons here ...except for qyntel but he was strictly an LB decision and cost the knicks the min. just money

they are for the most part just good offensive players ,

to me there is no such thing as a bad mix as long as you have the players in their right positions . last year the suns started nothing but offensive players not even amare is considered more than an avg. defensive player...but they had a good sys. in place to be able to outscore their opponents .

the knicks were a better offensive team last season running the pick and pop 4 out of every 5 plays last season and thats sad because Brown is supposed to be a guru of sorts , the defense is still bad and so is the offense because of the to's.....they do actually rebound better and are among the better rebounding teams in the league, which is a credit to brown but a fact missed in the dismal season .

the knicks are not a team that needs talent , they are big, quick & athletic , but they play dumb and apprehensive... to me that is coaching .

if the players aren't smart enough to adapt , make things simpler its the nba, not romper room Lb has a great rep as a teacher , but any half decent teacher i have ever seen knows if what you are doin isn't working you try new approaches until you reach them, a coach's job is to give his team the best chance to win on any given day , and i just dont see that from Lb outside of his projects Curry , Qrich , Qwoods , i think for the most part he does the young players a disservice in coaching them , but i think IT is doing alot to accomadate him , he is giving him vets (rose and francis) who can play , he has basically given LB all of his staples outside of a PF briuser type , but he'll probably get that over the summer.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

can anyone tell me how this trade makes any sense?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> can anyone tell me how this trade makes any sense?


Ask Zeke.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)




----------

